# Workout Journal



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah, my new workout journal to cover everything I do in one convenient place!

I have finished a 4 week run of wendler 531, and I am now moving on to a 5x5 type routine, with lots of squats and deads (yeah, just what I need right now right?)  I want to see if I can strengthen the tendon in my groin that's been giving me hell through lots of squatting.  Probably an ass backwards solution, but we'll see how it goes.  I only have one more hockey game for the spring season tomorrow night (for the championship btw), and then I'll have a few weeks off before summer season, so hopefully I can make some progress on this groin thing in that time.

June 5

Squats
145 x 5
175 x 5
200 x 5
225 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
155 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5
240 x 5
267.5 x 5

Deadlifts
195 x 5
230 x 5
265 x 5
300 x 5
332.5 x 5


----------



## x~factor (Jun 5, 2011)

I always enjoy looking at your journal. So simple, so basic, with lots of weight. LOL 
I can't wait to try the 5x5 myself.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 5, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I always enjoy looking at your journal. So simple, so basic, with lots of weight. LOL
> I can't wait to try the 5x5 myself.



Thanks man. I work out at home, so I'm limited in exercise selection as it is, then on top of that I have some injuries that prohibit what i can and can't do, so I pick the exercises I can do and just hammer away at them.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2011)

Using any specific 5x5 plan or your own home-grown one?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Using any specific 5x5 plan or your own home-grown one?



basically I'm going to follow something like the Madcow linear version, except I'm switching some exercises around.

so, it's like this:

Sunday
squats 5x5 ramped
bench 5x5 ramped
deads 5x5 ramped

Tuesday
squats 4x5 last 2 sets are the weight from set 3 on Sunday
incline bench 4x5 ramped
pendlay rows 4x5 ramped

Thursday
squats 4x5 same as Sunday, 1x3 heavier
bench 4x5 same as Sunday, 1x3 heavier
deads 4x5 same as Sunday, 1x3 heavier

so we'll see how long my back can take this!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2011)

June 7

High Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
205 x 5
220 x 5

Overhand Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
145 x 5
165 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5

Dips
BW x 8
BW+25 x 8
BW+45 x 8

wide Grip Upright Rows
95 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 8, 2011)

June 8

OK...decided to swallow my pride and try to work on doing an olympic squat with correct form.

Olympic Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
215 x 5

SLDL
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 8

Barbell Curls
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 10, 2011)

June 10

High Incline Bench Press
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Overhand Pendlay Rows
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Dips
BW x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8

wide Grip Upright Rows
95 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

Good log here Stew. Good luck to ya.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 11, 2011)

June 11

Olympic Squats
135 x 5
155 x 5
185 x 5
215 x 5
215 x 5

SLDL
135 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

Barbell Curls
65 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 13, 2011)

June 13

Incline Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Dips
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8
BW+45 x 8


----------



## x~factor (Jun 13, 2011)

Any reason why you don't go to failure?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 14, 2011)

June 14

Pendlay Rows
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5
210 x 5

Trap Bar Shrugs
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5
250 x 5

Upright Rows
115 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2011)

June 17

Something a little different....

Incline Bench Press-90 sec
225 x 5 (10 sets) 

Dips-90 sec
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10
BW+50 x 10


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 18, 2011)

June 18

Pendlay Rows 90 sec
205 x 5 (10 sets)

Hammer grip chins 90 sec
bw x 10
bw x 10
bw x 8

EZ Bar Curls 90 sec
110 x 5 (5 sets)


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey amigo! How's the injuries? I got a cortisone injection while home on R&R...and after one more day of resting from my trip back..will be hitting the iron again...
Lookin' good in here...as usual!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 20, 2011)

June 20

Trap Bar Deads - 120 sec
300 x 5 (10 sets)


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> June 20
> 
> Trap Bar Deads - 120 sec
> 300 x 5 (10 sets)



GVT S14-style?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2011)

June 22

Incline Bench Press- 90 sec
240 x 4 (8 sets)

Dips - 90 sec
BW+60 x 8 
BW+60 x 8
BW+60 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 22, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> GVT S14-style?



something like that, although I'm figuring out that 10 sets just MAY be a bit much for a 36 year old.  My God, I've never been so sore after a workout as I was after that one.  holy shit, sitting down was not happening yesterday, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 22, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I've never been so sore after a workout as I was after that one.  holy shit, sitting down was not happening yesterday, lol.



Have you tried foam rolling?  It might help with the DOMS.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 23, 2011)

June 23

Pendlay Rows - 90 sec
215 x 4 (8 sets)

Hammer Grip Chins - 90 sec
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8
BW+10 x 8

EZ Bar Curls - 90 sec
115 x 4 (5 sets)


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 25, 2011)

June 25

Trap Bar Deads - 120 sec
310 x 4 (6 sets)

Lever Squat Machine - 120 sec
230 x 8
230 x 8
230 x 8


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 28, 2011)

June 28

Squats
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Bench Press
225 x 5
225 x 5
225 x 5

Deadlifts
315 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 30, 2011)

June 30

Squats
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Standing OH Press
135 x 5
135 x 5
135 x 5

Hammer Grip Chins
+15 x 5
+15 x 5
+15 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2011)

July 2

Squats
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Bench Press
235 x 5
235 x 5
235 x 5

Deadlifts
325 x 5

I believe I've finally unlocked the mystery as to why you use the low bar position with a wider foot stance.  I knew the reasoning, I just never put it into practice for myself because frankly, I couldn't hold the bar in the low bar position.  I have huge traps and the bar naturally just went on top of them, but obviously it was doing me harm.  So I sucked it up, blew out both of my shoulders and finally got it to work, and man does it work.  No strain on my low back at all despite the extreme forward angle of the body in the hole.  It's a beautiful thing, lol.  But it's quite a workout in itself holding that damn bar up there like that, damn.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2011)

Isn't it amazing that the older we get, the smarter we get!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 2, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Isn't it amazing that the older we get, the smarter we get!



I know that's the consensus, but I don't necessarily think it has anything to do with smarts.  it's just being around the block a few times you just wind up exhausting every avenue presented to you, and then you finally stumble upon something that works.

so maybe it's more along the lines of practice makes perfect, and the older you are , the more time you've had to practice?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 5, 2011)

July 5

Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Standing OH Press
140 x 5
140 x 5
140 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 6, 2011)

July 6

Hammer Grip Chins
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw+5 x 11
Bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5
bw x 5

Pendlay Rows
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5
170 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 9, 2011)

July 9

Stewarts weak ass attempt at hang cleans
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4
120 x 4

chin ups
bw+25 x 4
bw+25 x 4
bw+25 x 4
bw+25 x 4
bw+25 x 4
bw+25 x 4


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2011)

...if it makes you feel any better....225 on bench was effing heavy last night....<sigh>


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...if it makes you feel any better....225 on bench was effing heavy last night....<sigh>



yeah, but at least you have an excuse, me, not so much <sigh>


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 11, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> July 9
> 
> Stewarts weak ass attempt at hang cleans
> 120 x 4
> ...



Still working out at home?  I thought you didn't have enough clearance for overhead stuff.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2011)

July 11

Power Clean High Pulls
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3
155 x 3

Chinups
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3
BW+40 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Still working out at home?  I thought you didn't have enough clearance for overhead stuff.



I was just cleaning the weight, I wasn't pressing it.  And when I want to do overhead stuff, I just lug a barbell up into my den and do it there.  Not optimal, but it works I guess.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 12, 2011)

July 12

Squats
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4
250 x 4

Dips
BW+80 x 4
BW+80 x 4
BW+80 x 4
BW+80 x 4
BW+80 x 4
BW+80 x 4

...and off on vacation tomorrow.  be back monday.  first break in the weights in God knows how long, let's hope I don't go crazy, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> I was just cleaning the weight, I wasn't pressing it.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 13, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> and off on vacation tomorrow.  be back monday.  first break in the weights in God knows how long, let's hope I don't go crazy, lol.



Going anywhere special?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!
Take pics!

BTW...thought you'd have made a weight pile adult jungle gym in the backyard...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Going anywhere special?



just visiting my wifes aunt in Florida for a few days, so I guess nowhere special


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> yeah...inquiring minds wanna know!
> Take pics!
> 
> BTW...thought you'd have made a weight pile adult jungle gym in the backyard...



I don't think the pics from this trip would be of much use to you, lol.

I almost have an adult jungle gym in my yard, I've got my chinup bar out there now.  all I need is an overhead press rack and I'll be set!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 16, 2011)

July 16

ok couldn't help myself, found a gym near where I'm staying so I had to go, lol.

bench press
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

chin ups
bw+25 x 5
bw+25 x 5
bw+25 x 5
bw+25 x 5
bw+25 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> July 16
> 
> ok couldn't help myself, found a gym near where I'm staying so I had to go, lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 18, 2011)

July 18

Squats
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3
265 x 3

Trap Bar Deads
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5
320 x 5

Whoever said taking time off helps rest your muscles and makes you stronger is full of shit, this workout sucked and was hard as balls.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 19, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


>


 what he said!


Some of my best workouts...er at least most 'fun' were when I was TDY to Egypt...WAY back when. The gym was outside, so at night, instead of looking up at a ceiling and artificial light...I had stars. Pretty cool.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Whoever said taking time off helps rest your muscles and makes you stronger is full of shit, this workout sucked and was hard as balls.



Gotta agree with you there.  I have always felt weaker after taking extended time off (more than 4 days).


----------



## x~factor (Jul 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Whoever said taking time off helps rest your muscles and makes you stronger is full of shit, this workout sucked and was hard as balls.



LOL. It usually happens on your 3rd or 4th day back, not the first day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 20, 2011)

You took a full three days off ................ 

haha


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 21, 2011)

July 21

Squats
135 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Bench Press
135 x 5
165 x 5
190 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5

Hang Cleans
85 x 5
100 x 5
120 x 5
135 x 5
155 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 23, 2011)

July 23

Trap Bar Deadlifts
235 x 5
280 x 5
320 x 5
365 x 5

Seated OH Press
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5

Pendlay Rows
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5
200 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 25, 2011)

July 25

Bench Press
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Pendlay Rows
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5
205 x 5

Seated OH Press
160 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5
155 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 26, 2011)

July 26

Squats
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

Power Cleans
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3
165 x 3


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aug 3

Squats
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3
235 x 3

Bench Press
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3
220 x 3

Deadlifts
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3
295 x 3


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

how are these workouts working for you?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aug 13

Bench Press
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Chinups
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5
BW+15 x 5

Standing OH Press
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5
145 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aug 15

Squats
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5
255 x 5

Pendlay Rows
197.5 x 5
197.5 x 5
197.5 x 5
197.5 x 5
197.5 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aug 17

Decline Bench Press
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

Chinups
+2.5 x 8
+2.5 x 8
+2.5 x 8
*I know, 2.5lbs is silly, but that's what the %s worked out to!

Push Press
137.5 x 8
137.5 x 8
137.5 x 8


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

...as long as it works, right? How long do these workouts take?


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> ...as long as it works, right? How long do these workouts take?



eh about an hour I guess.  Working out at home is great, but the one drawback is that it's too easy to slack off during the workout.  so if you're in a gym, you might move a bit faster, but at home, you read the internet, go take a shit, shoot some hockey pucks between sets, you know, it's easier to goof off lol.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Aug 20

DB Rows
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5
105 x 5

Chinups
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5

DB Curls
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5
55 x 5


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> eh about an hour I guess.  Working out at home is great, but the one drawback is that it's too easy to slack off during the workout.  so if you're in a gym, you might move a bit faster, but at home, you read the internet, go take a shit, shoot some hockey pucks between sets, you know, it's easier to goof off lol.



I've noticed the same thing.  It's much easier to stay focused on the workout at the gym than at home.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> eh about an hour I guess. Working out at home is great, but the one drawback is that it's too easy to slack off during the workout. so if you're in a gym, you might move a bit faster, but at home, you read the internet, go take a shit, shoot some hockey pucks between sets, you know, it's easier to goof off lol.


Dude...you should totally get the Walker, Texas Ranger Total Gym!
If it's good enough for Chuck Norris AND! Christie Brinklie, by gosh, its good enough for you!
Wham! Bam! DONE! YEAH!

...I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

...shootting hockey pucks does sound kind fun though...


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2011)

shooting hockey pucks is MAJOR fun, lol.  Not many people have the option of going down into their basement and unloading on some pucks for a little while.

And I haven't broken anything.....yet.


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I've noticed the same thing.  It's much easier to stay focused on the workout at the gym than at home.



yeah, at home it's like, do a set, do a load of laundry, do a set, go read the internet, do a set, shoot some pucks, do a set, start a home project, yep it's a little distracting.

but hey, it's free


----------



## Stewart14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Aug 21

Flat DB Press
110 x 6
110 x 6
110 x 6
*Total ownage...that is the weight owned me.  out of practice on these no doubt

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6

Close Grip Decline Press
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Free is my favorite price!

Can't wait till I can get 75's up on DB mil press again!
Nice workout, amigo!


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sept 3

Incline Bench Press
245 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5
240 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+35 x 5
BW+35 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sept 5

Lever Squat Machine
285 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

SLDL
255 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5
245 x 5

Chinups
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+40 x 5
BW+35 x 5


----------



## Stewart14 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sept 7

Incline Bench Press
245 x 6
245 x 6
240 x 6
240 x 6

Pendlay Rows
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

DB Shoulder Press
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6


----------

